# Just picked up fluff's ashes



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, we put him down on Dec 23rd after a battle with lymphoma. I finally made it back to the vet hospital tonight to pick up his ashes, I have been putting it off as I knew i would break down as soon as I went back there. His ashes are in a nice wooden box with a flower engraving on top. I put him on my nightstand, where he used to lay and watch me as I slept. They made an ink print of his paw and put it in a card with the following poem

Weep not for me though I am gone; 
into that gentle night. 
Grieve if you will but not for long, 
upon my soul's sweet flight. 
I am at peace, 
my soul's at rest. 
There is no need for tears. 
For with your love I was blessed; 
for all those many years. 
There is no pain, 
I suffer not, 
The fear now all is gone. 
Put now these things out of your thoughts. 
In your memory I live on. 
Remember not my fight for breath; 
remember not the strife. 
Please do not dwell upon my death, 
but celebrate my life.


I miss him so much


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a beautiful kitty. I am so sorry for your loss. ((((hugs))))


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

He was truly gorgeous.. you must have so many wonderful memories of this handsome fella. Such a thoughtful place for you to let him rest. ♥ Hugs to you ♥


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I too know the pain of losing a beloved little friend.
Their lives are short compared to our own but their spirit burn bright.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know how much it hurts. Fluff was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

How nice of your vet hospital to add that touch...A very nice poem and thank you for sharing it...And, I am sorry for you loss of such a beautiful cat....take care.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

SHAN........I feel your pain..I just lost my Simon April 5 2012!! I also got Simon cremated. I picked him up a week later. His box is also wood w/ a flower engraving on the top! My vet wrote me a letter and it really helped. But at the end of the day I still break down and cry at least 1-2 times a day. Fluff was a very beautiful kitty! I'm hoping it gets easier for you. Hugs and sympathy send your way!


----------



## jmarksgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Fluff's passing, what a gorgeous kitty he was. I just lost my cat Beanie on June 19. He passed away at home so we buried him out back under a beautiful tree. I hope that you find peace with his passing in time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so hard the day you get the ashes back. Its a reminder that Fluff is truly gone. What a handsome kitty he was. I'm so sorry.


----------

